# H. Upmann Connoisseur No. 40 Cigar Review - wow



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had bought this about a year ago and I let it age. I was not expecting anything outstanding, but I thought I would have a decent smoke. I was wro...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann Connoisseur No. 40 Cigar Review - wow


----------

